# Low Profile Boots



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

I am assuming you mean reduced footprint. Burton definitely has a wide variety of reduced footprint boots, and so does Ride and Saloman. Some of the higher end DC boots as well as a few high end ThirtyTwo boots have some sort of shrink tech. As far as recommendations go, it depends how stiff a boot you like and what kind of riding you're doing. As well as what boots fits your feet best.


----------



## ThunderBear (Oct 10, 2016)

UVMboarder said:


> I am assuming you mean reduced footprint. Burton definitely has a wide variety of reduced footprint boots, and so does Ride and Saloman. Some of the higher end DC boots as well as a few high end ThirtyTwo boots have some sort of shrink tech. As far as recommendations go, it depends how stiff a boot you like and what kind of riding you're doing. As well as what boots fits your feet best.


I added some info about me in my previous post to help out


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

Pretty much every Burton boot will be very reduced.
Adidas i tried the Tactical and the Superstar and the Samba. All of them are just as reduced as Burton boots. The tactical even a bit better.
Ride boots and then DC are pretty good too. I researched and compared really a lot because i have 11 - 11,5 size and like to ride narrower decks on non pow days.
So if you like quicklace go for a burton boot. if you like traditional lace adidas.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems pretty safe to say every "core" brand will have the smallest footprint possible. I'd be more concerned with finding the best fit even if it means a few extra mm of sole. Different brands will fit your foot different so the best thing to do is go to a shop and try lots of them on, or order from a place with free or cheap returns. Just don't pull a douche move where you try them on in a store and order them online to save a few bucks.


----------



## jkalhusseini (Oct 21, 2016)

Most definitely avoid Adidas, massive footprint.


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

jkalhusseini said:


> Most definitely avoid Adidas, massive footprint.


Same story for Vans. At least the ones I had (Hi Standard). I had to chop out a bunch of rubber around the edge of the soles just so they would fit in my L/XL Unions


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

jkalhusseini said:


> Most definitely avoid Adidas, massive footprint.


Just not true. I measured them as precise as i could. The Tactical is just as good if not better than the Burton ruler wide.
Maybe in widh the footprint is large but thats not relevant for toe or heeldrag. see screenshot (black = ruler brown = tactical)


----------



## jkalhusseini (Oct 21, 2016)

Shreddr said:


> Just not true. I measured them as precise as i could. The Tactical is just as good if not better than the Burton ruler wide.
> Maybe in widh the footprint is large but thats not relevant for toe or heeldrag. see screenshot (black = ruler brown = tactical)


I just have experience with the 2014 Sambas. Ordered the Tacticals, very hyped to see how they improved. How do you like them?


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Smallest ones I've had are the Salomon F4.0's. A good mid flexing boot, maybe too stiff for you though. 

Compared to my Burtons, which are nice, they're enough smaller that I need to re-adjust some of my bindings heel-toe wise.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Another vote for Burton. Great reduced footprint tech. I currently ride with the Ion Redwings, which are on the stiffer side.


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

jkalhusseini said:


> I just have experience with the 2014 Sambas. Ordered the Tacticals, very hyped to see how they improved. How do you like them?


I have to say i really love em! Supportive comfy great heelhold very reduced footprint.
Only downside to me is traditional lace. (i prefer speedlace) but its ok.
They look very bulky from the outside but if you measure them (wich i did against the ruler wide) you´ll see that they are just as good if not better lenghtwise.
I have 30+ on them now and they seem to be well built. But if you have narrow feet it might be the wrong boot for you because they have a roomsy toebox.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Speaking of low-profile and Salomon, did they "boot" the F-Series for this season? No more fused-linings for them?


----------



## Coleguild (Jan 29, 2017)

I've ridden older f series boots and loved them.. seemed pretty low profile even for today's standards I would give them a shot if you found a pair


----------

